
Ask HN: Does HN censor 'Who is Hiring' for companies they don't agree with? - DyslexicAtheist
Just came across this ad for a job in the Ask HN Who is Hiring for March for a job openings at PornHub:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19282520<p>but the same can&#x27;t be found when looking at the thread under https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19281834 ... so I wonder has this posting been <i>unlinked</i> from the main thread so that people won&#x27;t find it?<p>What am I missing? Is it offensive to people when they hear or read the word &quot;porn&quot;? Or is this simply a mistake or bug?<p>What offends me personally is job postings that point to facebook, Palantir and FAANG. These businesses are a pest to society (IMVHO). Yet I wouldn&#x27;t get outraged over it and demand that they be shadow-banned.
======
throway832422f
It's on page 4:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19281834&p=4](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19281834&p=4)

Click "More" at the bottom of the page to navigate between pages.

